# New Frankfurt Drop Off Point



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

The drop off point in Frankfurt will change as of 15 April for MB cars, so I would assume that it is the same for BMW. The new location is Hugo-Junker Strasse 7, 60386 Frankfurt. this is a long way from the airport. As an old Frankfurt resident this is not an improvement.:thumbdwn:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Can anyone confirm? Frankfurt is my chosen drop-off point on Apr 26.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Email [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

Interested in the answer to this as well. We plan to drop off our 335is in Frankfurt June 3rd.


----------



## RVTRVT (Feb 4, 2013)

*ED in August*

We are planning to depart FRA airport, so this is not good news
Hope we can confirm since we still have plenty of time before our trip.

Thanks


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

This will be the 4th drop location in Frankfurt I'm aware of over the last 20 years; this doesn't look to to be the worst but it's certainly a hike from FRA! The new location is about 1.5km from a RB station with direct service to Frankfurt am Main Flughafen Regionalbahnhof. Perhaps the logistics operator will coordinate transport to the RB station?


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I wouldn't welcome the change. I booked a no-refund hotel south of the current drop-off to make a pre-noon flight easier. Lets hope for earlier drop off opening times or that the new place gets things running smooth quickly. I did look up public transit and after a 19 minute walk it's 30-50 minutes via the rail from station nearby. Not great for people in a hurry but it's an option for someone with time to kill and a train ticket. If anyone washes their cars near the new drop-off please post what you found and your experiences.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

edx1 said:


> I wouldn't welcome the change. I booked a no-refund hotel south of the current drop-off to make a pre-noon flight easier. Lets hope for earlier drop off opening times or that the new place gets things running smooth quickly. I did look up public transit and after a 19 minute walk it's 30-50 minutes via the rail from station nearby. Not great for people in a hurry but it's an option for someone with time to kill and a train ticket. If anyone washes their cars near the new drop-off please post what you found and your experiences.


There's always a taxi. Munich was like this for many years until LogInOut took over from Harms and moved the drop location from Garching to MUC


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping this... is this new spot confirmed? If so, any suggested car wash locations?


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Crap. Doing my 1st ED in June and flying back out of FRA. If the drop is too far away, I may have to do it the day before to catch my 1100 flight which I have to be there almost 3 hours prior.


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

It's gone from about a 10 minute drive away to about a 25 minute drive. Even at the current location it doesn't open until 8:30. From what I've researched, before noon flights are risky for the Frankfurt drop off. 

Maybe someone who's flown in and out of Frankfurt could comment on how long before an international flight you should plan on things, but I recall 2 hours or more being recommended.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Per BMW NA:



> The Frankfurt drop-off location will be moving as of April 15th, we are currently working on updating our website to reflect this information.
> 
> The new address will be: Hugo-Junkers-Str. 7, 60386 Frankfurt. The email addresses will remain the same.


Guess we need a new car wash spot too. Anyone know the area?


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I checked google maps, there are a couple options nearby but none that I can see are brushless.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

edx1 said:


> It's gone from about a 10 minute drive away to about a 25 minute drive. Even at the current location it doesn't open until 8:30. From what I've researched, before noon flights are risky for the Frankfurt drop off.
> 
> Maybe someone who's flown in and out of Frankfurt could comment on how long before an international flight you should plan on things, but I recall 2 hours or more being recommended.


I fly in/out of FRA frequently for work (UA and LH) and arriving +2 hours is plenty; other carriers may be different. Agree on the +15 minutes delta for the new drop location - if 15 minutes is critical you're cutting it too close.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

edx1 said:


> I checked google maps, there are a couple options nearby but none that I can see are brushless.


Yeah looking at street view they all look like drive-through ones.


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Per my confirmation email with my production date, after April 15th the new location is:

Hugo-Junkers-Str. 7 
60386 Frankfurt

Looks like I will have to rearrange my last night/day to make my 1130am flight back. Has anyone researched any car washes in the area?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

jrothen4 said:


> Looks like I will have to rearrange my last night/day to make my 1130am flight back. Has anyone researched any car washes in the area?


There are definitely a bunch but still haven't found one that looks like a self-service bay or a brushless. There is one that is literally right around the corner from the drop-off but that looks like a drive-through deal.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=car+...nBOXEjPw69RzGFsbzYuBLwyg&hq=car+wash&t=m&z=14

There is a full service detail shop nearby as well. Seems like you've got both extremes, but nothing down the middle unless someone has any suggestions.


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Be careful of just trusting the overhead map. Doing streetview and looking at about half of those locations, they are business addresses for "car wash" businesses but there is no usable car wash there...


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

If you are taking a cab to airport then the new place is farther, but if you plan to take public transit, which I usually prefer, this is a better ride.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Anybody tried the cab route and given a time? Maybe to at least to a central train spot to catch a train down to FRA? or direct FRA?

I have a 12:10 flight out of FRA. Is this cutting it close?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm dropping off on Friday in Frankfurt. Won't be going to the airport, but am planning to give myself ample time to drive around a bit, find car washes, and get a good sense of transport options. Will report back that evening. If anyone's dropped off already, would appreciate some info!


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

On BMW website:

Frankfurt
BLG Auto Transport GmbH & Co. KG
Hugo-Junkers-Str. 7
60386 Frankfurt
Phone: +49 (0) 69 42 69 08 - 125 and - 126
Hours of Operation:
Monday through Friday: 8:30AM to 4:00PM
Dropoff location map

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/EuropeanDelivery/Delivery/Locations.aspx

So is this the location from now on?

Also, what is the e-mail to contact them?

Regards

Furby


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

furby076 said:


> On BMW website:
> 
> Also, what is the e-mail to contact them?
> 
> ...


See 3rd post above.:dunno:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mason said:


> but if you plan to take public transit, which I usually prefer, this is a better ride.


It's now about a 1 hour train ride. The old place in Waldorf was a 5-10 minute walk and 20 minute bus ride. I've done it twice. Once with carry on (no sweat). The other time, my wife dropped us off to check in, and then she went to drop the car off and take the bus back. It was that easy.

Sorry - getting very academic.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Looking at the location the fastest way back to the airport is by taxi.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

It may also be the most convenient with luggage. It seems like you can take the Tram and then S bahn if you only have carry on luggage.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Also worth mentioning that the BMW Welt was still giving out the old address in the packet... so folks should definitely go with the address here, not the one they give you on the checklist.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Giant car wash about a mile from Frankfurt drop point. Frankfurt BLG Logistics drop point easy to find. Finding the door to the office, not so much.









Look for the orange light. Door is there. Ring buzzer and go to the 3rd floor in the Volvo drop off office.

More car wash info when I get to the hotel.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Cannot vouch for this car wash as it was raining and there was no point in washing the car. It's roughly a mile from the drop point. Looked like a number of self service bays.

http://goo . gl/maps/1uix7

BLG Logistics was very kind to call me a cab. Cab took about 15 min to arrive. Cab ride from the drop point to our hotel at the Westin Grand Frankfurt was about 20 min. I'd estimate that anyone that needs to catch a flight should plan for an hour to get to the airport. This is not an easy drop point if you're trying to drop and fly.


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Could you repost the url for the map to the car wash?

Or has anyone else had experience with car washes near the new drop off location?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Just remove the spaces in that link and it will work.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

I just dropped off today at Frankfurt.

Mr. Wash is a machine/touch wash with vacuum stations. They have various wash options ranging from EUR6-14.

This caught me by surprise as I thought there were spray-off stations. Since it was my friend's car, we proceeded with the automatic wash (he's less picky about car appearance than me), and it did a decent job. They only accept cash, although the vacuum stations are free (but you can only access them if you've paid for a wash).

There's a massive Shell on the same street, but that appears to have a similar setup. (No spray facility.)

Getting to the BLG is very straightforward using the address, although the BMW nav only allowed "house number 1." 

When you arrive to BLG, there is a guard house. The guard came out and asked for paperwork (he spoke English enough), then he opened the gate and we parked in the building lot. We then went inside and did all of the admin fun stuff.

BLG called a taxi and it was there in a reasonable amount of time (10-15 minutes).

We did wait in a lot of local traffic before getting onto the Autobahn towards FRA.

The ride took about 35 minutes and cost EUR 44.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

FastMarkA said:


> I just dropped off today at Frankfurt.
> 
> Mr. Wash is a machine/touch wash with vacuum stations. They have various wash options ranging from EUR6-14.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed info. I checked out the car wash where the Shell station is, just past where you turn onto Hugo Junkers Strasse to drop off at BLG

Their website does not mention self service wash, but these photos from Google streetview show self service stations, but maybe only for vacuuming. Those white PVC tubes do look like wand holders though.

















https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...55782&spn=0.008446,0.024397&source=gplus-ogsb


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

FastMarkA said:


> I just dropped off today at Frankfurt.
> 
> Mr. Wash is a machine/touch wash with vacuum stations. They have various wash options ranging from EUR6-14.
> 
> ...


What was your timeframe for drop off? My outgoing flight from FRA is at 1130. I plan on dropping that morning as early as possible and then taking a taxi to the airport. With driving from my families house to the drop off point (about 30-40 min drive from FRA), filling out the paperwork, taxi wait and drive to the airport, and arriving at least 2 hours before checkin, I hope to be ok to drop off the same day I leave instead of the night before. Thoughts if this is doable?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

jrothen4 said:


> What was your timeframe for drop off? My outgoing flight from FRA is at 1130. I plan on dropping that morning as early as possible and then taking a taxi to the airport. With driving from my families house to the drop off point (about 30-40 min drive from FRA), filling out the paperwork, taxi wait and drive to the airport, and arriving at least 2 hours before checkin, I hope to be ok to drop off the same day I leave instead of the night before. Thoughts if this is doable?


If you drop off right at 8:30am, you should be fine, but definitely assumes traffic won't be an issue and everything else happens as scheduled.

We opted to drop-off in Frankfurt the day before (the drop-off closes @ 4pm). Unless you plan on doing a lot of driving that evening, it's one less thing to have to worry about on departure day. It's not a convenient location in my opinion -- certainly not like the Munich drop point.


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.rmv.de/de/

F Hugo-Junkers-Straße to Frankfurt (Main) Flughafen Regionalbahnhof -> 37 minutes.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

I went to the old location, because they gave me that address. So used the hand car wash there. Then went to the new place. I liked the new place because it was close to downtown frankfurt. We hopped on the train (11 or 12 line both work) and ten minutes later were in Frankfurt. We then walked another ten minutes to our hotel (The Westin).

At least for us, the drop off location was great. We made sure to drop our baggage at the hotel before dropping off the car.

EDIT: It's not a bad idea for people to arrive the day before their flight and drop off the car. While we didn't have a wait, imagine if there happens to be 1-2 people ahead of you. You may or may not be late to the airport, but you will definitely be more stressed. Dropping it off the day before, and spending the evening in Frankfurt was relaxing.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

jrothen4 said:


> What was your timeframe for drop off? My outgoing flight from FRA is at 1130. I plan on dropping that morning as early as possible and then taking a taxi to the airport. With driving from my families house to the drop off point (about 30-40 min drive from FRA), filling out the paperwork, taxi wait and drive to the airport, and arriving at least 2 hours before checkin, I hope to be ok to drop off the same day I leave instead of the night before. Thoughts if this is doable?


We got to the car wash around 12:50pm and we arrived FRA at 2:45pm. So ~30-40 minutes for washing/vacuuming, and probably a good 30-40 minutes for the taxi ride to FRA. So 30-35 minutes for paperwork.

If you stick with your 11:30a flight, I'd recommend checking-in before you drop-off (i.e. 7:30am) so it's one less thing you need to worry about.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Def get to FRA 3 hours before the flight. The lines on Saturday were insane. If you have status or are flying envoy then you can arrive 2 hours early. We bypassed the check in process because of status. Also keep in mind the tax refund process is a long line. So maybe one person waits in line to check-in and the other goes to do the tax process


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

FastMarkA said:


> We got to the car wash around 12:50pm and we arrived FRA at 2:45pm. So ~30-40 minutes for washing/vacuuming, and probably a good 30-40 minutes for the taxi ride to FRA. So 30-35 minutes for paperwork.
> 
> If you stick with your 11:30a flight, I'd recommend checking-in before you drop-off (i.e. 7:30am) so it's one less thing you need to worry about.


Im on Condor airlines heading direct to Vegas. I dont know if they have an early check in process, I'll have to check. Leaning more towards dropping off Monday and instead of the day I fly.


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

Spoke with a friend last night who was caught in this - and was still livid.

He even had the new location printed from the web, but at they gave him the OLD address at the Welt saying that THAT was the correct location. He showed up several hours before his flight home to find, just no one there, and no signage to indicate they'd moved. 

A guy who "spoke broken English" from apparently the new occupant of the space (and maybe an adjoining building) finally came and helped as best he could, giving verbal directions to the new location. A call to the Welt to confirm got the answer "there's no one here right now who would know, call back in two hours." Finally just set off using sketching directions from the guy at the old location and found it, but only made his flight by 5 minutes.

I'd call this shabby. How can the BMW West still be giving out the information for the old location!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

They gave me the wrong address at the Welt too. If I wasn't here on this board, I would have totally gone to the wrong place.


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Frankfurt drop off went well for us. It rained Sunday so I just used some microfiber drying cloths I had brought to clean off the layers of dirt (I was surprised how white the paint was after you used the cloth). On Monday we woke up at 7:00, had breakfast at 7:30, drove to a Shell station for 10 minutes and used the "hidden" spray hose that's for pre-automatic wash hose downs to spray out the wheel wells that still had junk in them and spray the undercarriage. Took 45 minutes to drive from just west of FRA to BLG, traffic was very bad on the Monday morning. Started the drop off process with BLG at 9:00 and it took about a half hour (no line). Cab took 20 minutes to arrive, 20-25 minutes to get to the airport for a 36E cost. Our flight was to leave at 12:55 and started to board at 11:45. We arrived at the airport about 10:15 and had about 30 minutes to spare after checking in and doing security before our flight started to board so we bought some extra chocolate. No rush at any point that morning which was nice. I will mention that if you want to get any money back from purchases (Tax refund stuff) you had made in Germany, there was probably a 30-45 minute line for that.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

edx1 said:


> Frankfurt drop off went well for us. It rained Sunday so I just used some microfiber drying cloths I had brought to clean off the layers of dirt (I was surprised how white the paint was after you used the cloth). On Monday we woke up at 7:00, had breakfast at 7:30, *drove to a Shell station for 10 minutes and used the "hidden" spray hose that's for pre-automatic wash hose downs to spray out the wheel wells that still had junk in them and spray the undercarriage. * Took 45 minutes to drive from just west of FRA to BLG, traffic was very bad on the Monday morning. Started the drop off process with BLG at 9:00 and it took about a half hour (no line). Cab took 20 minutes to arrive, 20-25 minutes to get to the airport for a 36E cost. Our flight was to leave at 12:55 and started to board at 11:45. We arrived at the airport about 10:15 and had about 30 minutes to spare after checking in and doing security before our flight started to board so we bought some extra chocolate. No rush at any point that morning which was nice. I will mention that if you want to get any money back from purchases (Tax refund stuff) you had made in Germany, there was probably a 30-45 minute line for that.


are you talking about the Shell station and car wash very close to the new BLG drop off point? Where is the hidden spray hose? Can you hand wash there?


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I was speaking in regards to this gas station Shell Gas Station . It was 2 blocks from the hotel I stayed at and used as a home base for touring castles, Nurburgring (they had race 100 fuel here too) and for seeing Frankfurt. Right where the green arrow is located is a sprayer hose. There were two spray hoses here. One was for use as you entered the car wash (not brushless) that was .5E and lasted 30 seconds. Where the arrow is you can pull up and there's a 1E sprayer that lasts about 2 minutes that I used to spray down the wheels, under carriage, and so on before I washed the car.

My guess is that some other Shell stations have the same setup but I'm positive not all do. There was also a touchless car wash east of the Shell station in the grocery store area (though you have to drive all the way around the stores to get to it) but it's not open on Sundays and opens at 9am and closes around 6:00.

Someone mentioned to me, not sure where, that you can sometimes ask and have the Shell gas station employees shut off the brushes so you can spray the under carriage and get a little wash though I wasn't inclined to ever investigate this option.


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

We just got back from our ED trip, and dropped off in Frankfurt yesterday the 3rd. On our delivery day (5/23), we were provided the correct info for the new drop-off site.

We went through the Mr. Wash near BLG and it was pretty decent. When we pulled up and told the attendant which wash we wanted, she took out some measuring device to verify that the car was high enough off the ground for the wash machine, and that my wheels weren't too wide for the tracks (335is with 19" wheels). After making sure everything was good, we pulled in and 2 attendants sprayed the front and rear and scrubbed all the bugs off. We then drove onto the track and were brought through the automatic wash. I was pretty happy with the wash, as it was pretty thorough, got all the bugs and junk off the front, and had plenty of vacuums available for the interior after the exterior finished. I wouldn't say it's anything worse than the wash the dealer runs it through every time you take it in.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Ryanoceros said:


> We just got back from our ED trip, and dropped off in Frankfurt yesterday the 3rd. On our delivery day (5/23), we were provided the correct info for the new drop-off site.
> 
> We went through the Mr. Wash near BLG and it was pretty decent. When we pulled up and told the attendant which wash we wanted, she took out some measuring device to verify that the car was high enough off the ground for the wash machine, and that my wheels weren't too wide for the tracks (335is with 19" wheels). After making sure everything was good, we pulled in and 2 attendants sprayed the front and rear and scrubbed all the bugs off. We then drove onto the track and were brought through the automatic wash. I was pretty happy with the wash, as it was pretty thorough, got all the bugs and junk off the front, and had plenty of vacuums available for the interior after the exterior finished. I wouldn't say it's anything worse than the wash the dealer runs it through every time you take it in.


Dropped off this am.

Agree with above. It is not TOUCHLESS though. It was about 10 euro's for the "Intensiv" option. Free vacuum Stations.

It took me 15 minutes to drive there at 7:30am from FRA and another 15 minutes back at around 9am with taxi. I was back at the airport at 9:05 for a 8:30 drop off.


----------



## cleaver (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been a lurker here but am planning on ED next May, MUC -> FRA. I'm as anal as anyone regarding my car's appearance, but could someone explain the importance of a car wash before drop off? Unless the car is absolutely filthy and/or covered with bugs, won't they fully prep and detail the car at US dealership redelivery?
Thanks.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

cleaver said:


> I've been a lurker here but am planning on ED next May, MUC -> FRA. I'm as anal as anyone regarding my car's appearance, but could someone explain the importance of a car wash before drop off? Unless the car is absolutely filthy and/or covered with bugs, won't they fully prep and detail the car at US dealership redelivery?
> Thanks.


Your car doesn't need to be detailed, but it needs to be clean for inspection and export purposes. It's about not having foreign contaminants on your car, and it allows them to do an accurate assessment of any damages to your car.


----------



## gsrthomas (Apr 26, 2004)

How far is the old frankfurt drop off point to do the new one?

Reason is I really liked the "do it yourself" car wash place that is extremely close to the old drop off location.

If I drop off my car at Frankfurt I would drive to the old location, wash my car myself, and head over to the new location.

No automated car washed for me.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

cleaver said:


> I'm as anal as anyone regarding my car's appearance, but could someone explain the importance of a car wash before drop off? Unless the car is absolutely filthy and/or covered with bugs, won't they fully prep and detail the car at US dealership redelivery?


I don't think you're as anal about car care as you think you are. 

Bug guts/bird crap are acidic and with the 3-4 week journey across the pond, that's plenty of time for the contaminants to etch the paint.

As well, it seems to be the case that ED cars don't receive any protective covering (i.e. the white saran wrap), so I always like to apply a few coats of a quick detailer so the salt comes off easily.

Oh yeah, and I want to follow U.S. Customs' rules.


----------



## cleaver (Mar 3, 2013)

Good points everyone. And I hadn't thought about the contaminants etching into the paint during the 2-month west coast transit time, so thank you. Of course, when a car is in my own garage, I'm very dilligent about keeping it clean and getting bugs and bird bombs off quickly


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

gsrthomas said:


> How far is the old frankfurt drop off point to do the new one?
> 
> Reason is I really liked the "do it yourself" car wash place that is extremely close to the old drop off location.
> 
> ...


Probably 20 minutes without traffic.


----------



## Shiltsy (Jun 12, 2013)

Any easy / close locations to rent a car near FRA drop point?


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

There is a Sixt and a Europcar walking distance.

https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...rmany&ei=DEkaUrGSKMXRigKot4HYDg&ved=0CN8BELYD


----------



## Shiltsy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweet, this plan is coming together nicely! Drop early Friday in Frankfurt, grab a z4 from Sixt and then head to Rothenburg for a night followed by Rhine river cruise on Saturday...


----------



## Richk582 (Jun 1, 2013)

Just dropped off at Frankfurt and used the car wash right across the street from the drop off location. No, it was not touch free, but they did a great job getting all the bugs off without a scratch or swirl mark. Thumbs up for price and convenience for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

To confirm, there's a car wash right across the street from the new drop off? We will leave the hotel Villa Kennedy Monday around 8:30 and head over there. Where's the car wash in relation to the entry gate?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

It's almost directly across the street, as I recall


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Danka Schoen


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

I borrowed a hose from our hotel in Frankfurt, used the ice bucket I got from the front desk, along with car wash soap and a car wash mitt purchased for a few Euros along the way, and washed it by hand myself. It was spotless when I dropped it off.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wanted to bump this, as I just got an email back from BLG re after hours drop-offs. Apparently it is no longer a possibility. I had read a few places that 75 euro could possibly get a drop-off done after 4pm.

Wanted to get opinions on my current dilemma...I will be arriving in Frankfurt after their 4pm deadline, but my flight out is at 10am the next morning. I've flown through FRA quite a few times, and this time I'll be in biz class, so priority lines will be an option. I won't have any luggage to check, so I'm wondering if I could do a drop-off at 8:30 and get to FRA before the doors close. I could have a cab waiting for me at BLG, but I'm unsure of the traffic at that time of the morning. The one big problem I can see (among others ) is getting back to FRA with time to spare, but my outbound is not at a gate, which will close boarding earlier.

I should add, I get free redeposit on miles, so I can book a flight back the next morning if needed. I was just hoping to pull off a hail mary to get out with my family.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

It can be done, I believe. If you have luggage, check in four hours before departure time. Since you have no luggage, get your boarding pass early. Be at the drop off at least 30 minutes before opening so you will be the first. Have a taxi pick you up. Ask them to be there at 8:30 and pay them for waiting. If you have family, leave them at the airport and instructions if you aren't there.

For better success, get a taxi at the airport and have them follow you. That is more expensive but then they will be there when you are ready.

correction: very tight..8:30 to 8:50 if they rush. Taxi 8:50-9:15. Boarding closes at maybe 9:30. If return was in Munich, starting at 8:30 would be a piece of cake.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dave 20T said:


> It can be done, I believe. If you have luggage, check in four hours before departure time. Since you have no luggage, get your boarding pass early. Be at the drop off at least 30 minutes before opening so you will be the first. Have a taxi pick you up. Ask them to be there at 8:30 and pay them for waiting. If you have family, leave them at the airport and instructions if you aren't there.
> 
> For better success, get a taxi at the airport and have them follow you. That is more expensive but then they will be there when you are ready.
> 
> correction: very tight..8:30 to 8:50 if they rush. Taxi 8:50-9:15. Boarding closes at maybe 9:30. If return was in Munich, starting at 8:30 would be a piece of cake.


Yeah, I really wish it was Munich, or at least the old drop off point. I keep running through in my head how this could work, and I keep coming out on the losing end. 15-20 min to get through security and to the gate might be doable, but add in the 2nd layer of US bound security and it might be game over.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was even shot down on an attempt to meet someone even 15 min before 8.30, and I offered some cash. I guess we'll just see what happens.


----------



## starbai (Dec 30, 2008)

Bumping an old thread... is Offenbach am Main Textil Car Wash still the best non-automatic person to go to?


----------



## kechang (May 19, 2009)

starbai said:


> Bumping an old thread... is Offenbach am Main Textil Car Wash still the best non-automatic person to go to?


subscribing for my ED in sept .. same question...


----------



## starbai (Dec 30, 2008)

kechang said:


> subscribing for my ED in sept .. same question...


On the 'other forum' I got the following suggestion if it helps you:

self wash about 10 minutes away (around the back of the Roth gas station), you have to buy token on the side.
https://goo.gl/maps/MZYJfVe5poy

PS, my pickup is scheduled for Sept 19th, how about you?


----------



## kechang (May 19, 2009)

starbai said:


> On the 'other forum' I got the following suggestion if it helps you:
> 
> self wash about 10 minutes away (around the back of the Roth gas station), you have to buy token on the side.
> https://goo.gl/maps/MZYJfVe5poy
> ...


yup, I'm on the "other" forum too that received the same above location, guess that's where I'll go

I posted in your thread about ED during Oktoberfest :thumbup:9/25 is my date


----------

